# Babies Arrived and Concerns! Please HELP!



## Chaolithe (Jul 13, 2015)

My girl Rachael finally had her babies - 15 of them. I've never had a pregnant rat and wasn't planning on having any, so I am worried.

Anyway, my main concern is that she has only had them for about 2 hours and while they all seem to be alive and well, some of them are not with her. They are on the side of the tank just chilling without being by her side. Will she corral them in eventually? I don't want them to get cold and die.

How should I approach this as well? When should I go in to socialize with them? I heard you shouldn't touch them before 24 hours or maybe even a little more.

Even though I have researched this to be ready, I feel so unprepared and scared. Any help and advice is appreciated!


----------



## Chaolithe (Jul 13, 2015)

Okay so I couldn't figure out how to edit my post - actually I don't think I can. Anyway, the babies seem to have all found their momma and all is well, so I'm not as worried about that anymore. I did read through the sticky post called "Information for accidental litters", but I'd still really like any advice.


----------



## ratbasket (Apr 26, 2014)

This is just speculation (I have never had a pregnant rat) Depending on how many pup your girl had she might have been a little overwhelmed by all of them at first? I've read that mother rats will divide their pups into groups for feeding... I really don't know though.


----------



## Chaolithe (Jul 13, 2015)

This morning she like almost refuses to go and be with her babies. Is that normal? Will she eventually go to them?


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

Hello. I have had lots of babies  It can be nerve wracking but mostly rats are excellent moms and you should trust her to do her thing.

You can handle babies from the day they are born. Touching them will not bother the mom and she won't kill them, those are like old wives tails. But.... some moms are quite protective and raging new momma hormones can mean for a mom that might bite you. And some moms don't like SEEING you mess with their babies. She wants them left in the safety of the nest, but all moms are different as well. I always suggest taking mom out of the cage, try to bribe her away and remove her. Let her do her normal play stuff out for a bit while you check on the babies.

I like to check on my babies every single day. Handle them, make sure they are all ok and well. You want to check for milk bands. This is a white line across their bellys that means they are being fed well by their mom. 

15 is alot of babies. A momma has 12 nipples so 15 can be a bit harder to nurse them all. If you see any with less of a milk band you can try rotating the babies so some get more time with mom if needed.

As pinkies they can be without mom about 10-15 mins at the most. I check them and put them back.

Moms will not be with their babies 24/7. You may see her away from them alot even. As long as they have milk bands it is perfectly fine. Kids are bratty she needs a break.

As for bonding, I like to handle them daily as I said but in truth the real bonding doesn't really begin until about 2 weeks when they open their eyes. You definitely want to get them used to being touched/handled a bit before then. But once their eyes open is when it really begins!

These are all my fav baby links on sexing them and it shows baby development and what to expect at what age

http://www.afrma.org/babyratdevdaily.htm
http://tigertailrattery.weebly.com/growth-picture-journal.html
http://ratguide.com/breeding/baby_development/birth_to_weaning.php
http://www.onceuponamischief.com/p/sexing-and.html
http://mainelyratrescue.org/rattieblog2/?p=42

If u have any questions just ask 

What type of cage do u have the mom in? What bedding are u using? What are u feeding mom? Depending on what you are normally feeding her she may need extra protein- eggs or bits of chicken are a good choice. I prefer moms to get about 18% protein or so.


----------

